# So Near Yet So Far



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*So Near* because it arrived a few days ago and is sitting on my desk. :yes:

*So Far* because it's embedded in plastic. :lol:

I'm talking about a Hamilton Cal 500 movement...not your any-old-average Cal. 500 but a rare 17 jewel prototype movement. I've only ever read about these in RenÃ©'s book.

"17 jewels" means it has the early double-wheel indexing system which proved to be seriously flawed. They were only ever used in the "wear test" program in 1956. By the time the first Hamilton Electric was ready for sale in 1957, the indexing system had been re-designed and the jewel count had dropped to 12.

According to RenÃ©'s book, in 1958, about 20 of these "17 jewel" prototypes were set in plastic, mounted on a presentation board and given to museums in the US, England and Japan. My example below has come from one of these presentation boards and has the movement number 615L while the one on the board presented to Dayton Museum of Natural History is 583L.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great :victory:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There's rust proofing and there's just plain silly! :lol:

But seriously, that's a gem. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

that's a cool way to present / preserve an interesting movement - a great paperweight 

Stephen


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Morris Minor said:


> a great paperweight


How heavy do you think this is?


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > a great paperweight
> ...


521g...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, i dont know why but it reminds me of the engine block coffee table on top gear


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you pressure tested it yet Paul? Should still be waterproof to a few metres :rofl2:

I just hope that cell never leaks, it'll be a barsteward of a job if it does :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great bit of history Paul, how did you come by it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Great bit of history Paul, how did you come by it?


eBay. Didn't expect to win it but I think most collectors assumed it was a standard Hamilton jeweller's display like the one below, and failed to spot that this was the 17J prototype version. I'm amazed how clear the plastic still is...after 54 years!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Morris Minor said:
> 
> 
> > a great paperweight
> ...


Good point!

Stephen


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Amazing and it just goes to show there is so much more to watch collecting. Great find.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though you must be very pleased to acquire this piece of history immortalized in plastic 

well done


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Tsk - they forgot to take the battery out before they sealed it :msn-wink:

Seriously, nice conversation piece though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Drum2000 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Morris Minor said:
> ...


Nope...23g.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


What's 498g amongst friends?


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's number 156L:










I keep it on my workbench, sitting next to a display-back Hamilton pocket watch serial #28 -- made on the very first day of production at the Hamilton factory.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hamiltonelectric said:


> Here's number 156L:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an early one :thumbsup:...and with a steel coloured battery strap as well --- not seen one of those.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice find paul ,when are you opening the 'electric & tunning fork' musuem ? P -you should have enough stuff by now  , i rememeber sending you a 218 movement i had encased in plastic to make a paper weight ages ago.......


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Quite a find, Paul. Just goes to show that EVERYTHING eventually shows up on eBay. Last year they had a Harrier (yes, THAT Harrier) up for bids. Think how that would look on a pedestal on your front lawn.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

I love it when people come across rare items like this and in such great condition, it really gives you an insight into what was being done in order to create the technology that we have in our lives today.

keep up the good work :icon16:


----------

